# Ridgepoint Manor 2013



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

So, didn't put out as much this year because of the rain. We had about 120 TOTs, which was a slooooow year for our area. This was last year:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34033

This year started with wind that blew everything over and broke our sign. I fixed it VERY last minute:










Too much wind to actually put any stones out, but did manage to put some things out:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Front porch:


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

The last two posts were from last year. Not sure how they showed up, but they did!! Thanks to whom ever helped get them to show up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm laughing about the husband tombstone

It may not have been as much as you did last year, but everything you did looked good and that's all that matters.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Kraken said:


> The last two posts were from last year. Not sure how they showed up, but they did!! Thanks to whom ever helped get them to show up!


I added them


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Still not sure why I can't get the flicker pictures to load....is there a flicker sticky like the photobucket one????


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looking good.......


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd say that was pretty good for "not much". Love your use of lighting!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

the "purple" on the skeleton was "skeleton sangria" ...... how do I NOT use that!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work. Looks good.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Everything you put out looks very nice!


----------

